# lathe mounted drum sander



## old folks (Jul 19, 2006)

Check this out...
http://www.woodturningonline.com/as...ed_drum_sander/lathe_mounted_drum_sander.html

   This looks really neat.
                          John


----------



## DWK5150 (Jul 19, 2006)

Definetly very interesting


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 19, 2006)

With the price of drum sanders being so high, I can see how this
may be an alternative.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 19, 2006)

Clever thinking. But I wonder if maybe too much demand is being put onto the lathe. Drum sanders usually have pretty hefty horsepower and the size shown would definately be a big drag on the lathe motor.


----------



## beamer (Jul 19, 2006)

That's a good point. I wonder how that load would compare to say a 10" diameter 6" thick green bowl turning on there?

I would imagine if you ran the sander at the slowest, or 2nd slowest speed, that would provide plenty of torque to power through a light pass. I wouldn't want to try hogging off a 32nd of an inch with it, but it looks like it'd make a great way to gradually flatten out segments for small bowls and such.


----------



## Mudder (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Clever thinking. But I wonder if maybe too much demand is being put onto the lathe. Drum sanders usually have pretty hefty horsepower and the size shown would definately be a big drag on the lathe motor.



I would have to agree with Frank.

The 1014vs pictured only has a 1/2hp motor and the Jet 10-20 has a 1hp motor. Another thing about this is that it seems to take a lot of setup and there are other home made units that would not have the motor limitation. I think shopnotes or woodsmith had a real good unit featured  earlier this year.


----------



## beamer (Jul 19, 2006)

How much strain could it be? How would a 10" diameter 6" thick green bowl blank compare? I know that once you got a bowl blank spinning, you get a flywheel effect, so that might be a considerable factor. Then again, modifying something to do tricks it wasn't designed to do always comes with a certain risk.

I hadn't even noticed it was the VS. From what i've seen of that model, i'm kinda glad I have the primitive pulley style system. The torque loss at low speeds would drive me crazy. I think the plain 1014 would stand a better chance over the 1014VS model.


----------



## rgundersen (Jul 19, 2006)

Interesting idea and lots of good comments.  I can see the potential concern over power, and yet I can also see where this is good for someone with tight space concerns or limited need for make heavy passes with a drum sander or doing small pieces and has patience.  For a pen turner and needing to flatten smaller pieces this saves the concern over planers and small pieces and even with a fair amount of material to remove 20-30 small passes with this is going to take off a considerable amount of material.

If you have a tablesay in the shop and want something a bit beefier though Mudder is correct in that Shop Notes had a setup earlier this year I think may have been 8 months ago (if anyone really wants to know I can look it up in a few days) where they built a unit to sit on top of the table saw and drove the drum from the tablesaw motor thus giving you a sizeable motor and torque capability to remove lots of material from large pieces.  Why they kept the size of their design so narrow I do not understand as I would build it much wider than they did if I were going to the effort of making one.  

-Robert


----------



## beamer (Jul 19, 2006)

SN #86 was the drum sander issue. http://www.shopnotes.com/main/sn86-toc.html

I think they went that narrow for the same reasons we are discussing about stress on the various parts. In the shopnotes case, i think it was more concern for keeping the whole drum from flexing under so much strain. Then again, that's just a guess. It's got support on both sides so maybe it could be a bit longer, i dunno


----------



## woodwish (Jul 19, 2006)

I made a disk sander out of an old facplate and piece of plywood that I use frequently, but had not though about making a drum sander also.  I have an ocsillating drum/belt sander already so I don't really need one, but neat idea.


----------



## byounghusband (Jul 24, 2006)

I have mine about 1/2 way done.  I just need to build the drum.  I really don't think there will be a lot of issue with power as this is a sander, not a planer....[]  I willpost poics later when I finish it.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll be curious to read your review Bob!


----------



## beamer (Jul 24, 2006)

As will I!


----------



## byounghusband (Jul 24, 2006)

Guess I 'd better get off my a$$ and get it done!!  

Thanks for the boost!!![]


----------

